# صلاة يحسن قولها في بداية النهار



## أَمَة (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أمين يارب


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2012)

امين.


----------



## AdmanTios (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Bent el Massih (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*آمــــــــين يا رب​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2012)

امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

مشكورة عالصلاة الجميله دي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## تعيسة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

امين.


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2012)

آمين
شكرا جدا لحضرتك
الرب يسوع معكم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

اميييييييييييييييييييييين
صلاه جميله
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاة كلها خير وبركة
شكرا ياحبيبتي ربنا يحفظكي​


----------



## أَمَة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

فكرة كثيرة حلوة لو نطبع الصور ونضعها في إطار (برواز) قرب السرير لنصليها أول ما نفتح أعيننا في الصباح.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 نوفمبر 2012)

أمين 
شكراً لكى أختى الحبيبة ، الرب يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*امين صلاة جميلة
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## bashaeran (30 نوفمبر 2012)

أمة قال:


>


 امین یا رب


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

صلاة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## azazi (30 نوفمبر 2012)

آآآمين


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 فبراير 2014)




----------

